# How to get adsense approval for my blog



## vedula.k95 (May 29, 2014)

Hey guys i am kaushik vedula and i want to know how can i get my blog approved with adsense here is my blog address thetechsafari.blogspot.com.
The adsense button is grayed i have been blogging since these three months.?
Any sujjestion?


----------



## ankush28 (May 29, 2014)

vedula.k95 said:


> Hey guys i am kaushik vedula and i want to know how can i get my blog approved with adsense here is my blog address thetechsafari.blogspot.com.
> The adsense button is grayed i have been blogging since these three months.?
> Any sujjestion?



According to 'Google' your blog needs to be 6 year old if you are from APAC, but trust me many peoples get approval before 6 six months(e.g. ME, I got AdSense working within 3 months). All you need is quality content and targeted traffic.
Currently I don't find any reason they will approve you! Whatever BLOGSPOT blogs are hard to monetize. If you are serious about blogging then get domain+hosting and switch to WordPress.org
Following are some suggestions...
1) Use original content only! Copy pasted content will lead to penalties by Google.
2) Before submitting blog for AdSense atleast have 15 posts, however 40 is golden number.
3) Make sure your blog has any particular Niche. ( It isn't currently )

Don't worry if you are rejected, you can always resubmit.
After you get primary approval immediately implement AdSense code to your blog. Happy earning!


----------



## kalam_gohab (May 29, 2014)

There are the reasons why:
1. You are writing copyrighted content I think (Battlefield: Hardline, the video clearly shows that its not for distribution.)
2. Make page on "About us" and "Privacy policy".
3. Before doing any of that, Buy a domain.I would suggest you go for Godaddy.
4. Use SEO related template.
5. Write post of atleast 300 words.

Iam not perfect in knowing these stuff  Please give your opinions on my blog in my signature and please, be open  I want real criticism


----------



## ankush28 (May 29, 2014)

kalam_gohab said:


> Please give your opinions on my blog in my signature and please, be open  I want real criticism


>as you are open to buy domain why not move to Wordpress? Its much better cms than blogger.
>One thing I can see is you are posting random things. Concentrate on one or two niche - Android, PC, Gaming... Whatever TECH blog driven by single person will rarely get good response. E.g. I love to read about android news so when I visit blog I see 2-3 posts related to android but there are 100-200 posts about other random tech which IDC, So I won't subscribe to your blog. Instead I'll subscribe to android central, Android authority.... So you will never get any loyal readers. Hope you are getting me


----------



## kalam_gohab (May 29, 2014)

ankush28 said:


> >as you are open to buy domain why not move to Wordpress? Its much better cms than blogger.
> >One thing I can see is you are posting random things. Concentrate on one or two niche - Android, PC, Gaming... Whatever TECH blog driven by single person will rarely get good response. E.g. I love to read about android news so when I visit blog I see 2-3 posts related to android but there are 100-200 posts about other random tech which IDC, So I won't subscribe to your blog. Instead I'll subscribe to android central, Android authority.... So you will never get any loyal readers. Hope you are getting me



Yeah nice one but Tech blog means everything related to tech. If I wanted to write about Android, I would have kept the name as Android blog. I love Android as much as you do and frequently visit many popular websites but I wanted to Include a lot more topics in them.Hope you are getting me.


----------



## vedula.k95 (May 29, 2014)

ankush28 said:


> According to 'Google' your blog needs to be 6 year old if you are from APAC, but trust me many peoples get approval before 6 six months(e.g. ME, I got AdSense working within 3 months). All you need is quality content and targeted traffic.
> Currently I don't find any reason they will approve you! Whatever BLOGSPOT blogs are hard to monetize. If you are serious about blogging then get domain+hosting and switch to WordPress.org
> Following are some suggestions...
> 1) Use original content only! Copy pasted content will lead to penalties by Google.
> ...



many of my friend sujjested me to switch to wordpress.org+hosting.
can you just explain me what exactly it is and SEO techniques?


----------



## kalam_gohab (May 30, 2014)

vedula.k95 said:


> many of my friend sujjested me to switch to wordpress.org+hosting.
> can you just explain me what exactly it is and SEO techniques?



You can search in Google about seo. There are a plethora of seo techniques which you can apply for your blog. WordPress is good too but I has its pros cons.. Research a little bit before changing


----------



## ankush28 (May 30, 2014)

vedula.k95 said:


> many of my friend sujjested me to switch to wordpress.org+hosting.
> can you just explain me what exactly it is and SEO techniques?



WordPresd vs. Blogger
Where WordPress shines:
1- Open sourse, continuous updates, wide community support.
2- Plugins support! In depth customization support.
3- You 'own' your blog!
4- You can do simple SEO with one plugin and few clicks.
5- More professional looks. (Looks like actual premium website)
6- Easy to use as well as more robust cms.
And the list goes on....
just google how many blog runs on WP.

Where blogger shines:
1- FREE
Nothing else.

In reply to your pm > Wordpress.org + Hosting means
Get hosting package - cheap and reliable bluehost.com shared hosting ($3.95/m initially). BlueHost offers free 1 year domain  (but I recommend you to transfer domain to another registrar later)
Then all you need to do is go to cPanel>fantastico>install wp.

If you want more info "google" is your best friend. I won't spoonfeed you.


----------



## vedula.k95 (May 30, 2014)

ankush28 said:


> WordPresd vs. Blogger
> Where WordPress shines:
> 1- Open sourse, continuous updates, wide community support.
> 2- Plugins support! In depth customization support.
> ...



no doubt you helped a lot today,sure i will try to make a WP.and will contact you while switching to web host


----------

